# What are your discomfort foods?



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

What about foods you hate? Here's a few of mine.

1. Lima Beans.

2. Liver.

3. Rhubarb.

4. Parsnips.

5. Eggplant.

6. Pretty much anything fat free or low fat. Except for fresh fruit.

7. Raisins.

8. Something I put in my mouth in Nassau. Still have no idea what it was, but tasted like it had been marinated in castor oil. u


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I hate hard boiled eggs. I smell them and think I am going to barf!

u


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

1. Liver
2. Eggplant

That might be it. With the exception of some exotic stuff--like menudo, or chicken feet.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> What about foods you hate? Here's a few of mine.
> 
> u


I eat pretty much anything (including chicken feet, eggplant, rhubarb) but I don't like green peppers. Oh, I'll eat them if I have to.


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

I am pretty omnivorous about what I will eat, but I will pass on anything served on "Fear Factor". Frank B


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

1. Sushi..i prefer my food dead.
2. Anything raw, tartar and that sort of stuff.
3. Tripe.. a sheeps guts should be left alone


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Spaghetti from 95% of restaurants. Overcooked, mushy, underseasoned, big bloated strings of watery so-called pasta. When you see water at the bottom of a pile of spaghetti you know it's gonna suck. Same with salads.

SB


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Anything w/ COCONUT u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SilvrBck said:


> Same with salads.
> 
> SB


i have to disagree about the salads part. maybe in the states, but over in europe, when you see their dressing just pooled up on the bottom of the plate, you're in for a treat!!

i can't wait to go back to germany, some of the best food on the planet, including their salads, drenched in whatever the hell they drench it in...


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

I agree with Glovepuppy.... anything with coconut! The wierd part is... I live in Hawaii and I'm surrounded by them! :r :r :r 

Aloha,

Wade


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Second vote against Sushi,and I think the third against Eggplant,but what's strange is I'll eat stuff like Barbacoa,and Menudo


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I hate anything that tastes Bad.............  



Like sushi, eggplant, squid, etc.........


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

cold steak, i like raw beef, but room temp. no cold beef or dog. i had dog when i was in Korea with my dad.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kellydontwanttasleep said:


> cold steak, i like raw beef, but room temp. no cold beef or dog. i had dog when i was in Korea with my dad.


What did you smoke after that? A dog-rocket? :r


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> What about foods you hate? Here's a few of mine.
> 
> 1. Lima Beans.
> 
> 2. Liver.


Can I have your liver? :r


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Can I have your liver? :r


Are you going to sautee it & eat it with some fava beans & a nice chianti?

:z


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I dont like mushrooms and octopus!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Are you going to sautee it & eat it with some fava beans & a nice chianti?
> 
> :z


I was reffering to the organ-transplation scene in "The Meaning of Life".


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> I was reffering to the organ-transplation scene in "The Meaning of Life".


Are you really David Crosby?

I was reffering to Anthony Hopkins as Hannibal Lector. :fu


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

IHT said:


> i have to disagree about the salads part. maybe in the states, but over in europe, when you see their dressing just pooled up on the bottom of the plate, you're in for a treat!!
> 
> i can't wait to go back to germany, some of the best food on the planet, including their salads, drenched in whatever the hell they drench it in...


Do you know what they call Quarter pounder cheese in Sweden??


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmmm. What?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Are you really David Crosby?
> 
> I was reffering to Anthony Hopkins as Hannibal Lector. :fu


Ouch!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Hmmm. What?


Havent you seen the scene in "Pulp Fiction" when theyre discussing the differences between Europe and USA?


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

You gonna tell me what they call a Quarter pound cheese in Sweden?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Nope.


I guess then there are no punch-line in this question!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> I guess then there are no punch-line in this question!


I guess I should have watched Pulp Fiction? I will rent it. I can't remember why I did not watch this movie now.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I guess I should have watched Pulp Fiction? I will rent it. I can't remember why I did not watch this movie now.


They call it Quarter Pounder Cheese, even though we have the metric-system. I think they call it Royale with cheese in France (or was it in Holland?)...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> They call it Quarter Pounder Cheese, even though we have the metric-system. I think they call it Royale with cheese in France (or was it in Holland?)...


Ahhhh. I get it.

Being typically American.....I just thought you guys speak mostly English over there & used our system of weights & measures just to make us Americans feel comfortable.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Ahhhh. I get it.
> 
> Being typically American.....I just thought you guys speak mostly English over there & used our system of weights & measures just to make us Americans feel comfortable.


Anything to ablige!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Anything to ablige!


Never say that to an American....they will take you up on it!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

No votes for Tuna Cassarole?

This has got to be the most disgusting thing you can eat!!

I'll eat Menudo (tripe), all sushi (raw fish), Seso (brains), Lengua (tongue) you get the idea. If I smell tuna cassarole I start to gag.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Ahhhh. I get it.
> 
> Being typically American.....I just thought you guys speak mostly English over there & used our system of weights & measures just to make us Americans feel comfortable.


Here you go Hat, click the file for a WAV file of the burger conversation from Pulp Fiction.

http://home.kcbx.net/~rloomis/pulpf1.wav

G.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

(909) said:


> No votes for Tuna Cassarole?
> 
> This has got to be the most disgusting thing you can eat!!
> 
> I'll eat Menudo (tripe), all sushi (raw fish), Seso (brains), Lengua (tongue) you get the idea. If I smell tuna cassarole I start to gag.


I agree! How could I forget this disgusting, dirty feet smelling, steaming dish of crud. My wife loves the stuff. u


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Tuna-fish? Any given (well) Sunday!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Anything that is pickled!


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

Bell peppers (but I love chili peppers), mayonnaise, and vinegar. u


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

cream of mushroom soup... ewwww


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

Lima beans, coconut, peas, eggplant, squash, "fishy tasting" fish 

I'm usually pretty open to try anything. The types of fish I can usually stomach are mahi-mahi and salmon.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

kansashat said:


> 6. Pretty much anything fat free or low fat. Except for fresh fruit.


Me too... anything extremely spicy or slimy (okara) u


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

One word ........... PEAS


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

foods i hate are, Liver and peas. but i do like almost everything. those are some of the things i dont like.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

Pop corn gives me the mublings and grumblings in the pit of my stomach. I love the taste but wicked pain and dare I say....gas.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Well, that may be too much information. Now we know that you scratch your pits & have popcorn farts. :r


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

I was offered something for lunch once at a customers house I was working at. It was a plate of something that I have no idea what it was. The thing about it was it was GREY! Ever since then one of my life rules has been.....
*I DON"T EAT GREY FOOD.......PERIOD!!* u


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

*
1) anything low carb*
2) most fat free products* 
3) anything "lite" or light
4) anything with artificial sweeteners except Diet Coke
5) Oysters
6) any testicles, no matter which mountain's "oysters" they are
7) any "food" products from an animal's head

-Matt-*
*excludes stuff that grows that way


----------

